# Bandsaw boxes



## gul (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello all 
I finally got a bandsaw today! It has 1/2 inch blade.I tried to make a band saw box but at the curves i just couldn't move the stock.Is it because my blade is too wide?Are there any templates for 1/2 inch blade bandsaw boxes?
I know my questions are kinda silly but yeah you are all I got for guidance.
Thanks.


----------



## mainerustic (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations, a bandsaw is a great addition and I know you'll have fun using it. I don't make bandsaw boxes myself, but I do cut some tight curves using my bandsaw. I would strongly suggest changing your blade to either
1/8" or 1/4" you'll much better control cutting tight curves with a much smaller blade.

Good luck and keep up the good work, I love what you do.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Please be careful with the curves… Each blade has a a tolerable arc to cut… The wider the blade the big arc it will require. Otherwise, you need to waste materials from the side. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Keep the 1/2 blade it is good for cutting the back side of the box. Get a 3/16 or larger for the curves.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

All I can say is the smaller the better, the band saw is a large blade so the curves will be big too. 
If you really want nice small cuts try a scrollsaw. But you cant make the big bandsaw styled boxes!


----------



## Chiefk (Jan 28, 2008)

a 1/2" bandsaw blade has a cutting radius of 2 1/2", so you shouldn't try and cut any smaller radius. I also do not believe that a 1/2" blade should be used for radius cutting. pk


----------



## gul (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help.So it's decided that I need a smaller blade.I hope i can find it here coz it took me six months to find bandsaw, that too ain't a nice one.
TJ65 I'd love to have a scroll saw but again it's not available here.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

gul,
Congratulations on getting a new band saw. Your 1/2" blade will be real handy, but more for straight cuts or very gentle arches, etc. The blade I like best for doing bandsaw boxes is 3/16". The 3 most popular sizes for doing curves and radius cuts are 1/8", 3/16" and 1/4". Anything wider than a 1/4" won't allow you to cut very much of a curve or radius. Most of the bandsaw boxes I make are 3" to 4" thick and usually a hardwood, so I find the 3/16" is a little more stable than a 1/8" blade, but still allows me to make pretty tight curves. If you are doing smaller boxes, then the 1/8" blade will work fine. Just a couple tips on making a bandsaw box….....The blade is very important, both size and that it's sharp. Next, make sure your bandsaw is adjusted properly. If you don't have the owner's manual for it, you should be able to go on line and find information on the proper tension when installing a new blade and that all your guides are set properly so the blade will run true. If you have not cut thick stock on a bandsaw before, I would suggest that you find some scrape and pratice a little first. It takes a little pratice to get the feel of how fast you can feed the stock and how to keep the feed pressure directly to the front of the blade. One of the biggest problems when trying to follow a line of a curve or radius, we have a tendency to push more to the side than directly forward trying to make the turn and that makes the blade want to wander and not cut perpendicular to the saw table.(you'll understand when you play with some wood) LOL. Good luck on finding blades and hope to see one of your bandsaw boxe in the near future.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Check this out … http://www.woodworkersguide.com/2008/01/23/bandsaw-blade-radius-chart/


----------



## gul (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you Huff for the detailed explanation.I think I have tuned it just about okay. What ever info is available on fine woodworking on bandsaw,I have done it that way they explained it. Straight cuts are smooth .I am looking for smaller width blades but no luck so far.Bandsaw box seems like a dream so far…LOL. Once again thanks for time and effort to make it easy to understand.
TheDane thanks for the chart,it's very handy.


----------

